# Need Some Help - My Girlfriend Scamming Me?



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

I need to ask some questions about my girlfriend. she says she has been bitten by mosquitoes in one of her ears and she has cotton stick in her ear. she told me that she went to a private check up and needs medications costing 7000. this is a lot of money to me. she always has problems with medical and she said one time a dog bit her leg and she needed medications costing over 8000. also she said shes got a ulcer in her stomach that she keeps saying she needs to take medications for 6 months to cure it. does any of this sound right?

also another questions how much does it cost to take a boat to the province, she told me to take a trike and then the boat 7500. also she has a new job and has to pay for her own uniform i think it was another 8000 and then transport to last her back and forth 2500. she also claims a few times shes been robbed a few times on the street when i've sent her money then shes asking me again next day.

please let me know.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Nick1977 said:


> I need to ask some questions about my girlfriend. she says she has been bitten by mosquitoes in one of her ears and she has cotton stick in her ear. she told me that she went to a private check up and needs medications costing 7000. this is a lot of money to me. she always has problems with medical and she said one time a dog bit her leg and she needed medications costing over 8000. also she said shes got a ulcer in her stomach that she keeps saying she needs to take medications for 6 months to cure it. does any of this sound right?
> 
> also another questions how much does it cost to take a boat to the province, she told me to take a trike and then the boat 7500. also she has a new job and has to pay for her own uniform i think it was another 8000 and then transport to last her back and forth 2500. she also claims a few times shes been robbed a few times on the street when i've sent her money then shes asking me again next day.
> 
> please let me know.


I'd say your gut instinct is right and you're getting taken for a ride, big time.

A mosquito bite costing 7000? Even if she had dengue it probably wouldn't have cost you that much. Most people would just "suck it up" if they were bit in the ear and not pay a penny. 

Getting bitten by a dog would be painful, sure, and I can't say I know what it would cost to get it fixed (guess it would depend on the severity)...but did you ever actually ask to see the dog bite? 

Ulcer medication is not going to be expensive... If it's caused by an infection she'll need some cheap antibiotics or just some pain killers and time... again, inexpensive. 

I don't know which province she lives in (so don't know what ferry she's taking) but taking a trike costs no more than 30 pesos (probably less) and the longest ferry route I know, Manila to Butuan (takes like 30 hours or something) costs 1300 pesos. Even if you got a "state room" for 2 occupants, it would be about 4000. No way it's even close to 7k. You can check out the prices yourself at http://travel.2go.com.ph/eTicket/search.asp

I've never heard of anyone paying for a uniform at their office, but even if they did there's no way it would cost 8000. Hell, 8000 is probably her monthly salary. If she did have to pay for it, it would be cheap or no one would work there.

As far as transportation, most jeeps will take her back and forth for 16 pesos round trip. Working every day a month, that's still less than 500. 

The moment she said she was "robbed" you should have had red flags going up. 

She's probably unemployed and you are forking over the cash for her and her local boyfriend to go on dates.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If she's someone very special to you, I would make a trip here, where does she live? and see what's going on and also have a back up plan if things go sour. 

She sounds like a very unlucky girl with a very poor paying job or worse, I'm thinking worse, Uniform price and the transportation prices are way crazy but she might have needed money for other things but what are those other things... she probably doesn't have job, jobs are hard to come by for those without a high school degree or in many cases a college degree, I think the new law here is that without a high school degree you won't be working in any business in fact the very small mom and pop business ask for High School degree's as a bare minimum.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Dog bite?Rabies shots would be needed,dont know how much they cost but cant imagine they would be cheap,as for the rest she is either one very unlucky lady or yup,its a scam,but nothing major league,just a couple of quid here and there,where is she from and wheres the 7500 ferry trip from and too?You can grab a flight for that,cheaper with promos.


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for your help.

I have been over there to meet her and we have been in a relationship for 8 years started online first. the reason i am asking questions is because in the last 2 years the money she is asking me is crazy.

she got a new job at the 7/11 shes working in the grocery and as a cashier. she said her boss will take the money i send to buy her uniform and she asked me for 8000. Also she said her boss said she need 3500 to fix NBI & ID to continue working.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nick1977 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I have been over there to meet her and we have been in a relationship for 8 years started online first. the reason i am asking questions is because in the last 2 years the money she is asking me is crazy.
> 
> she got a new job at the 7/11 shes working in the grocery and as a cashier. she said her boss will take the money i send to buy her uniform and she asked me for 8000. Also she said her boss said she need 3500 to fix NBI & ID to continue working.


I seriously feel that you are being taken. You should explain to your GF that you are not a wealthy man and that you don't have deep pockets filled with $1,000US bills. 3,500 pesos for a work uniform is a little high. 7/11 usually is a specific type of pants or trousers, a shirt, and perhaps a smock. Now it is possible she may need several of the uniform sets so that she has a change. One is laundered by the other is worn. Yes, she does need NBI clearance and Barangay clearance, and perhaps a postal photo ID.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nick1977 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I have been over there to meet her and we have been in a relationship for 8 years started online first. the reason i am asking questions is because in the last 2 years the money she is asking me is crazy.
> 
> she got a new job at the 7/11 shes working in the grocery and as a cashier. she said her boss will take the money i send to buy her uniform and she asked me for 8000. Also she said her boss said she need 3500 to fix NBI & ID to continue working.


Nick, I'm married and have lived here in the islands for years. I'm gonna agree with the others that have posted so far. Granted, life is hard for the working person but sounds like too many things are way off.
My thinking is that money should be furnished for a verifiable emergency and nothing else-ever. I'd cut off the funds completely and see if you still have a relationship in 6 months. That might tell the story.
As the others have said, the prices you have quoted are way out of line. Most all employers except for Jollibee furnish any needed uniforms. 
One other thing too. You have said nothing about you living here. So I assume that your intention is to take her there on a fiancee or perhaps a married immigrant visa. If that's the case, she will have to pass a very strict physical exam at St. Lukes Medical Center in Manila to even qualify for a visa of any kind. So if she is as sickly as she seems to be, there would be serious doubt as to weather she could even pass that physical exam.
Maybe it's time to bait the hook and cast your line in again.


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

Another thing when i was over in the philippines something strange happened. my girlfriends friend didn't have money and she went outside and my girlfriend said that her friend was asking the security guard of the hotel for money??? i was like why would he give her money? my girlfriend said she knows him from her place, but he was working in manila and she was from olongapo. how would she know him? out of all the hotels we picked the one where she knew this guy? i was thinking maybe shes doing favors for money.


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

She has also just sent me another message saying if i don't send her for the meds she will get sick and she is in pain. can a bite in the ear cause pain and sickness?


----------



## Nick1977 (Aug 24, 2013)

raconnor said:


> Ulcer medication is not going to be expensive... If it's caused by an infection she'll need some cheap antibiotics or just some pain killers and time... again, inexpensive.


her ulcer is a stomach ulcer and it flairs up when she eats rice so she says. but would it cost this much?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

She is playing you like a Charlie Daniel's Fiddle bud. I am almost certain half of those things do not even cost half of that and I am living in Manila. I have been bitten by few mosquitoes myself there its itchy as hell but don't need go doctor. Usually if you THINK she is playing you its a good chance she is. She is using you in my honest opinion I would stop sending money to her as all she is doing is asking for money.





Nick1977 said:


> I need to ask some questions about my girlfriend. she says she has been bitten by mosquitoes in one of her ears and she has cotton stick in her ear. she told me that she went to a private check up and needs medications costing 7000. this is a lot of money to me. she always has problems with medical and she said one time a dog bit her leg and she needed medications costing over 8000. also she said shes got a ulcer in her stomach that she keeps saying she needs to take medications for 6 months to cure it. does any of this sound right?
> 
> also another questions how much does it cost to take a boat to the province, she told me to take a trike and then the boat 7500. also she has a new job and has to pay for her own uniform i think it was another 8000 and then transport to last her back and forth 2500. she also claims a few times shes been robbed a few times on the street when i've sent her money then shes asking me again next day.
> 
> please let me know.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya they surely are having some nice dates. Man Oh Man she took almost P20K pesos worth out of that man or more. I bet her local bf is getting a laugh from this.




raconnor said:


> I'd say your gut instinct is right and you're getting taken for a ride, big time.
> 
> A mosquito bite costing 7000? Even if she had dengue it probably wouldn't have cost you that much. Most people would just "suck it up" if they were bit in the ear and not pay a penny.
> 
> ...


----------

